# 1947 Foucaux motorized sidecar bicycle



## spoon55432 (Jun 21, 2022)

There is an unofficial gathering in Minneapolis, MN every fathers day on Nicollet Island that goes back to 1975. It will never die because people just keep showing up, year after year. Originally experimental and antique bicycles and motorcycles, you never know what you will see there. 

This year we had a really special bicycle, one of the most interesting bikes I've ever seen, original and in running shape. A 1947 Foucaux. This motorized bicycle has a sidecar attached on its right side with a complex mount that makes the sidecar lean at the same angle as the bike around curves, and a small engine mounted on the rear wheel. It's a time machine. Check out the pics.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm digg'n the fish tail muffler!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 21, 2022)

That thing is intense! I like that the sidecar stays level while the bicycle is cornering. Seems good for a dog buddy


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 21, 2022)

Amazing machine!  Thank you for sharing.  So great to see it being ridden and not restored all shiny in a jenky sort of way.


----------



## geosbike (Jun 21, 2022)

thats very kool


----------



## Fastfreddy (Aug 28, 2022)

Do you still have the Foucaux? Might you be interested in selling it


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 28, 2022)

That is one cool bike !   Thanks for sharing .  I think I have the perfect mascot for this bike ( See Pictures )  Mickey  was made in France in the mid 1930's


----------

